# Orbea Orca Gold



## Basque Power




----------



## MaddSkillz

Nice! But I don't think I saw that in the catalog!


----------



## MisterMike

MaddSkillz said:


> Nice! But I don't think I saw that in the catalog!


I'd guess it's been made up quick to honor Samuel Sánchez's Gold Medal in Beijing


----------



## California L33

MisterMike said:


> I'd guess it's been made up quick to honor Samuel Sánchez's Gold Medal in Beijing


 Too quick, IMO. It's a stretch to call that gold. Why not do the stripes in something that looks gold- metallic paint or decals? If you're going to do bling do bling.


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## BunnV

*translated from Spanish by iGoogle*



MisterMike said:


> I'd guess it's been made up quick to honor Samuel Sánchez's Gold Medal in Beijing


You are correct MisterMike! :thumbsup: 

The Olympic champion will debut the new Orbea Orca Gold in the Tour of Poland.

Samuel Sanchez will run the Polish round with a bicycle white and gold that the signing Orbea designed to commemorate the great achievement made in the Olympic Games in Beijing. The corridor of the Euskaltel Euskadi begins today in the Tour of Poland preparing for the World Cup to be played in the Italian town of Varese of 23 to 28 September.

Since achieving the gold medal in the Olympic Games in Beijing, Sanchez has not returned to compete today and will return to the road with a bicycle designed especially for Orbea, taking into account the views of the corridor, to commemorate its great achievement in land Asian. His name is Orbea Orca Gold and this is a bike of the most high-performance personalized especially for him.

On a white background, favorite color, Samuel, a gold colored bands go around the table and represent the journey made by the Spaniard until the goal that led him to glory.
Spanish

»
English

Translate


----------



## Basque Power

Another photo from here https://ghisallodailynews.blogspot.com/


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Basque Power said:


> Another photo from here https://ghisallodailynews.blogspot.com/


That's where I bought my Orbea! I like that white and gold, real subtle. Don't think I have ever seen a bike in those colors. Adding that to the growing list of things I want...


----------

